# Strymon Big Sky alternatives?



## 1d10t (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello everyone
Does strymon big sky have any software alternatives you can recommend other than Valhalla Shimmer and Eventide Blackhole ? I love the hardware version but its a bit out of my budget
Thanks !


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 9, 2020)

There are a few comparison video with the zoom


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 9, 2020)

Also keep in mind that a lot of “good” sound of the strymon is an algorithm similar to other reverbs and it was well programmed to sound that way by changing the different parameters... and a high price gets that psicological pricing that makes it seem it’s a lot better than other reverbs.
some of the comparisonvideos show people tweeting these settings to get a close comparison instead of just “big hall” etc. thus showing the strymon is ok but not that greater than eventide or other reverbs (software of hardware) with the same algorithm.


----------



## musicboyy (Dec 9, 2020)

I think Audiority's XenoVerb is designed to have a similar vibe (on sale too):









XenoVerb - Creative Multi Reverb Plugin (VST, AU, AAX)


XenoVerb is a versatile reverb processor featuring both classic and creative reverb algorithms, with a wide range of sonic possibilities and an easy interface.




www.audiority.com


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 9, 2020)

As a guitar reverb, it is one of the best, especially as non "spring" or "vintag-y" choices go.

As a reverb in general.... I prefer the sound of the best plugins reverbs out there over it.
Also the workflow is not worth it if you intend to use it for ITB productions, we are not talking about a 480L....

So VSS3, R4, R2, Seventh Heaven, Blackhole... Can't go wrong with these.


----------



## Per Boysen (Dec 9, 2020)

I agree with what has been said above. The bluesky is well laid out in that it has reverb, delay, harmonizer and these three processings can be chained into different configurations. Another great feature is the macro modulation option (especially cool when plugging in a CV-based expression pedal). I used this box on a tour where I played the alto flute in an ambient soundscape context, and the Strymon really stood out as a fantastic "player's performance tool". However, back in the studio I have found that I tend to prefer chaining up patches using several separate software plugins, for better fidelity.


----------



## merty (Dec 9, 2020)

Neunaber Audio


Audio processors, effects and plug-ins for the discerning musician featuring reverb, delay, chorus, shimmer, speaker emulation, and guitar preamp processing. Made in California, USA.




neunaber.net


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 9, 2020)

Meris makes great pedals, too. The Polymoon/Mercury.
Valhalla Shimmer can do... shimmer. So can the Delay, now, to some extent.
You can also get the Big Sky IRs (clearly not as flexible) from PastToFuture.


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 9, 2020)

Consider Replika XT if you have Komplete, some of the presets in the Reverb folder are a good starting point.


----------



## 1d10t (Dec 13, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> There are a few comparison video with the zoom



very very interesting ! Thanks !


----------



## suburst (Dec 13, 2020)

Empress reverb! it rocks! 

edit: sorry you said software. Son sig is nice but no alternative exists for bluesky.
maybe only impulses


----------



## 1d10t (Dec 14, 2020)

suburst said:


> Empress reverb! it rocks!
> 
> edit: sorry you said software. Son sig is nice but no alternative exists for bluesky.
> maybe only impulses


yes that one is great, heard it ! However, expensive for my tiny budget :( I will try with impulses


----------



## suburst (Dec 14, 2020)

be creative, add delays + reverbs and you get a unique sound!


----------

